# Post up your Tow rig and/or Trailer



## rustywrangler (May 22, 2010)

What are you towing with???? What do you tow??? Post up your tow rig and/or post up your trailer and what you are hauling...........


----------



## mustanggarage (Jul 27, 2010)

I have two pickups and two trailers.  I have some pics of my 99 supercharged f150 pulling my flatbed here.  I will post pics of my 2006 f250 pulling my 22 foot haulmark enclosed trailer when I get home.


----------



## havasu (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## mustanggarage (Jul 27, 2010)

that looks like a fun toy.:thumbsup:


----------



## mustanggarage (Jul 28, 2010)

here are some pics of my other tow rig from when I went to utah to pick up my 67 stang.















btw that car in the picture above with my red truck is what the 67 looked like on the way to the media blaster.


----------



## thomask (Aug 1, 2010)

mustanggarage said:


> here are some pics of my other tow rig from when i went to utah to pick up my 67 stang.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pls... Show us some pictures.....


----------



## mustanggarage (Aug 1, 2010)

I posted this picture on the thread about project cars.  I just picked it up from the body shop and haven't done anything else with it.  It will be a long term project.






I have been working on the shop this year mostly.  finished the bathroom which was a major expense, and just this weekend poured the first of three sections of concrete I intend to have in front of the building.  the next two I will do next year.  so then I will have 22 feet of concrete all the way across the front of my 60 foot building for parking, washing cars basketball court etc.  slowly but surely it is coming along.  but I only have so much extra money at a time so like everyone else I have to prioritize.
:thumbsup:


----------



## thomask (Aug 2, 2010)

mustanggarage

That sure looks like a super paint job on that Pony.

Keep us posted when you get working on her.

I do see you work just like me.  

Not by borrowing money at high interest rates.

Thomask


----------



## mustanggarage (Aug 3, 2010)

thomask said:


> mustanggarage
> 
> That sure looks like a super paint job on that Pony.
> 
> ...



yes I was very impressed with the job he did.  I left it in his shop for about 3 years.  told him no hurry and I would just pay him a little each month so that it would be paid off when it was done.  cost a bit more than estimated but the panels are very well aligned it is very smooth, the underside is all coated with pickup bed liner so it should be rust resistant and quieter.  can't wait to gather up the parts I need to finish it.  but it is for my 12 year old so I have a few years to get it done.  I just hope gas is still available then.  lol.


----------



## thomask (Aug 3, 2010)

I could use a tow bar for a CJ 7. I have seen ones go for 100.00 dollars and ones for 600.00 dollars.

Any suggestions.


----------



## havasu (Aug 3, 2010)

I know Rusty will kill me for mentioning this, but if you have a Harbor Freight near you, you can pick up one for about ~$50. Then, add a few welds for strength, and you should be good to go!


----------



## mustanggarage (Aug 4, 2010)

quadratech carries them as well.  but I would check ebay first.


----------



## 4x4Jeep (Sep 22, 2010)

i don't tow anything anymore, but here is my old Jeep towing my boat, which i don't have anymore, and my jet ski, which i have but is for sale.


----------



## thomask (Sep 22, 2010)

I found a Reese brand tow bar for a little over a hundred at local auto parts store and saved on shipping.   Installed the two bumper mounts and she seems to track well. It seems to do the job and not hard to remove when not needed. I am adding safety chains and magnetic mount tow lights.


----------



## blackriflerecon (Nov 5, 2010)

my dodge and 16' enclosed, crappy circumstances made me buy it, but boy I love it


----------



## vettesplus (Jan 10, 2011)

only pic of the rig....


----------



## 1977Impala (Feb 10, 2011)

My Frankenstein 73/80 3/4 ton 4x4 Chevy pickup.


----------



## 4wheelsonline (Jun 15, 2011)

Mostly trucks that are in trouble will be towing with the other trucks.
But i like the pictures.. cute..


----------



## racsan (Jul 15, 2011)

the ranger is a '93 4.0 4x4 5 speed manual has 3.73 gearing and gets about 19.5 mpg at best on the open road. the trailer is a '03 haulmark 6x10. 8' tall overall, 6' inside roof height. the bad news is that even with the V-nose front, i get only about 12 mpg when towing it, even when empty. the wind resistance is just overwhelming. in town its no big deal, but out on the open road 50-55 is all the more you can really go or it just sucks down even more fuel. the truck alone will do 90 on its own, once for fun on a long open empty streach of road i thought id see what the truck would do top-speed wise with the empty trailer. in 4rth gear with it floored, it got to about 74 mph after a 1/2 mile. wouldnt go any faster but the engine temp was on its way higher than it would normally go. really puts a load on like a drag raceing parachute. its used for my wifes craft shows when theres more than the truck will hold, moving friends, winter lawnmower storage, summer snowblower storage, kind of a "mobile shed" most of the time. had a thought once of a small-scale transit operation, but i think id need a bigger truck, in therory it was a good idea. ive also thought about starting a "mobile shop" with it. i could be a traveling mechanic, have all my tools with me and even have a generator and air compressor inside. right now its got my snowblower in it along with a bunch of parts off a S10 blazer im parting out. i do really like being able to stand up inside it without hitting my head. i upgraded the lights to l.e.d. assy's.


----------



## havasu (Jul 16, 2011)

I could sure put that trailer to use!


----------



## Bubaman (Aug 31, 2013)

This was the load of free mulch I picked up. Not a good idea to tell me if you can load it you can have it. I will ALWAYS find a way to load it. 

View attachment barkmulch.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 31, 2013)

Nice score bubaman, and welcome to Garage Retreat!


----------



## Chris (Sep 3, 2013)

I had that same truck but in red, loved that thing. Nothing like a good old truck.


----------



## havasu (Sep 3, 2013)

Yeah, I still need a truck.


----------



## MarkWood (Sep 5, 2013)

havasu said:


> Yeah, I still need a truck.



MEEEEEE TOOOOO!!! I Hate lookin for a truck......... never can find the deal I want so I just settle...im tryin to wait it out though.


----------



## Bubaman (Sep 7, 2013)

I love my truck!!! It's a 91 W250. I am in the process of collecting parts to build it into a kick *** tow rig for the car trailer.It's has a 360 in it now but will be a 408 when I am done. It will look good pulling my home built utility trailer which I built from a homemade chassis and a 1960 Dodge utiline bed.


----------



## Chris (Sep 7, 2013)

I had an 85 with the 318 which was a great truck until someone decided to go head on with me and then I had a 90 with the cummins and that thing was a tank.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 8, 2013)

My boss had a 98 or a 99 with the Cummings and that thing would fly at top end. It was a black 4x4rxtended cab with a 5 speed. Up to about 70 I would pull ahead a little with my 97 F-250 power stroke after that all I saw was tail lights.


----------



## Bubaman (Oct 12, 2014)

So I loaded 66 concrete blocks in the truck and hauled my utility trailer loaded with scrap metal. Dropped the blocks off at dads house then loaded the truck full of scrap and dumped the truck and trailer load at the scrappers. Yeah I work my truck and trailer. 

View attachment IMG_20141004_082436354.jpg


View attachment IMG_20141004_082428276_HDR.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 12, 2014)

I like the trailer .


----------



## Chris (Oct 12, 2014)

Here's grandpas tow rig. 

1971 Chevy station wagon. All original 350,000 miles, been all over the US towing his 1967 blue water boat. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Bubaman (Oct 13, 2014)

Thanks Old dog.I needed a trailer and didn't have the 5-6K in the budget to buy what I wanted so I built this one from mostly scrounged up parts for less then 1K and it is what I want not what was available at a dealer.
 It is built it from the 1960 Dodge truck bed from the truck my dad had when I was a kid,and a trailer chassis my dad built about 40 years ago. The trailer axle is the rear axle from a 66 Olds Toronado. The trailer frame is made of 1/4" wall 2"X2" square tube. It has leaf springs and shocks on it with greasable shackles. All the lights are LED.It has E-trac on the inside like they use inside big rig trailers,so there pretty much isn't anything I cant tie down when I haul it.


----------



## MarkWood (Nov 5, 2015)

Built tis drawer set up for the truck over the summer. Its the best set up I've ever had in a pickup. 

View attachment Attachment.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 5, 2015)

How's the new truck working out?


----------



## MarkWood (Nov 5, 2015)

real good so far. The bed cover is about done. I think I want to put a camper shell on it.


----------

